# I got my hands on Subutex



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Each pill is 2mg. How should I use it? I am %80-90 cured but I heard this stuff gave people %100 relief. I want to try it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hennessy said:


> I heard this stuff gave people %100 relief


Lmao


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

This shit is dangerous. People might have mistaken the relief with the "high". This was just recreational for me, gave serious pain relief and euphoria. I should stay away from it though that I've read it might be addictive. Don't have the luxury to deal with withdrawals right now.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

its an opiate like heroin and highly addictive.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Lmao


***I think I'll edit this, I don't mean to cause any problems.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Buprenorphine + naltrexone has been tested as a combination in humans as a SELECTIVE KAPPA ANTAGONIST and displays none of the euphoric or addictive properties of MU AGONISTS LIKE BUPRENORPHINE.


It's not addictive in animal studies and there is a large human trial where they used this on people with cocaine dependency and past or current opioid dependency:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/add.13375/abstract;jsessionid=CB9756547D13E942330D0FC185840C8C.f02t02

Unfortunately for some reason Libgen lost many of it's data and so I'm not able to get the full text. It would be interesting to see if the participants were able to come off it without problems. But I doubt they would give it to people with cocaine and especially opioid dependency if they wouldn't believe that the combination is addicting. The approach also does not appear to be a substituion therapy, for which Buprenorphine is normally used.

The fact that ALKS-5461 = Buprenorphine + Samidorphan (a mu-opioid-antagonist) does not appear to cause dependency is another argument for Buprenorphine-Naltrexone.

Maybe someone should collect all studies about this combination. This could make it easier to convince doctors that it's safe. The chances are still low, but with adequate trials that confirm the safety it might not be impossible to convince at least a few doctors, unless you're living in Britain of course.

Eliott: How is your Buprenorphine-Naltrexone trial going on?


----------

